

The Basics of Readability - hoop
http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/basics/readability/

======
tokenadult
"Verdana is specifically good for body text, because it’s a broad a spacious
font"

Apparently Verdana isn't readable enough to guarantee proof-reading by
webmasters.

